# Flying wing lost in crash



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Sad day in aviation history and the loss of a very good pilot RIP
https://www.pe.com/2019/04/22/plane-reportedly-goes-down-near-norco-prison-chp-en-route/


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sad one, for sure.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

That's a shame. I saw the wing fly at the Wings over Gillespie air show. Very fun bird to watch. RIP to the pilot.


----------

